# DIY or did u get someone else



## SC2565 (Apr 28, 2006)

ive been gettina all my business matters in order so i can start the launch of my line and since im doin everything alone its takin some time and i know some of you have experienced the same thing so for your websites did u read up and learn things yourself or did u go out and hire a web designer. I just took a graphic design class that taught us dreamweaver but not anything extensive like a full sales site so just wondering what route you guys took


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I designed it myself when I first started out. Not so much to save money, but just because I liked learning (and there was a LOT of learning involved).

Since then, I have done a combination of doing it myself, outsourcing the design layout frame (template), or outsourcing pieces of it.

I think it's good to know a bit about "good" design and effective ecommerce design either way you handle it, that way you know what to shoot for.


----------

